#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  > [資料] 東方龍、西方龍，你喜歡那一種龍?

## 鋼鐵海龍獸

*飛行能力* 

西方的龍有著巨大、皮革般強韌的翅膀，像蝙蝠一樣以四個部位來支撐身體，不像鳥只以兩個部位來支撐身體。這種翅膀可以運載更多重量，但上升和維持在空中飛行時會比較費力。東方龍沒有翅膀，牠們會使用魔法飛行。 

*讓人意想不到的輕巧* 

就像其他飛行的動物，龍的骨頭堅硬、中空而且輕巧。神話中的龍藉由浮力來飛行，牠們的囊袋含氫，有助於減輕重量，讓龍飛起來。氫是當食物進入腸胃時，腸子裡特別的細菌分解食物時的副產品。 

*都是為了防衛* 

許多野外動物利用巨大的眼睛嚇走潛在的掠食者。根據傳說，年幼的龍也利用類似的策略，展開翅膀以嚇退敵人。如果嚇人的策略失敗，牠們還有遍體的鱗片可以自我保護。龍有巨大的爬蟲類身軀，覆蓋著鋼鐵般堅硬的鱗片，以保護柔軟、敏感的身體免受傷害，甚至可以抵受迎面而來的箭擊。 

*噴火* 

龍最為可怕的傳奇武器是牠們噴火的能力，但是牠們是如何辦得到的呢？有一說法是幫助龍飛行的氫腺體，也能夠提供燃料讓龍能夠噴火。而龍吃下肚的沈積岩有鉑粉，利用鉑粉作為催化劑與所儲存的氫相互作用，龍能保存此一氫化物在體內不同的腺囊中以備使用。當噴火龍要噴火時，腺囊中的氫化物便被釋放到胸腔中與其他體內產生的化學物質混合，此一混合物一旦接觸到氧氣便能快速劇烈的燃燒。



轉貼文章：Discovery

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

我對於西方龍情有獨鍾.因為蠻常在電影看到西方龍的但是東方龍就很少看到了

----------


## 鵺影

我來亂入一下...(被打)

西方龍的造型比較多變，
不像東方龍通常是條狀的，
所以相較之下西方龍會比較討喜吧？

----------


## tsuki.白

西方龍...
（首先聲明：這個回復完全跟“龍的傳人”的立場和身份無關）
恩...東方龍由N種生物組成
完全可以説是四不像
而且看許多中國古代關于牠們的圖騰/繪畫
那真是完全不及西方龍啊
雖然傳統來講西方龍代表所謂的“邪惡，黑暗，醜陋”
但牠們至少更帥氣呀～～更令人望而生畏

----------


## vnri

我比較喜歡西方的龍.東方的看起來就跟什沒兩樣  :狐狸不屑:  

再說西方真的比較帥  :狐狸心跳:

----------


## 跳跳抓抓

> 我比較喜歡西方的龍.東方的看起來就跟什沒兩樣  
> 
> 再說西方真的比較帥


東方的“麵條”龍出場次數太多了，已經成了條件反射——“東方龍只有/是麵條形態的”

其實其他東方龍族一堆呢，就說那對生9子的龍夫婦吧，創造力太大，連生9個，樣子還是規定個個不同的，造成後人要是沒有一些相應的知識就根本不清楚眼前所見的是龍屬……  :狐狸冷汗:  

再說了，現代東方龍那種樣子，只有宋後才逐漸形成，唐之前更本沒那麼“亂”的呢.....    起碼身上的鱗片，火焰，獅鬃牛鼻頭特徵是佛教傳入後才有的

西方龍比較帥，有個可能是因爲活動範圍大多是在陸空，那種形象感和震撼感較不是躲在雲上就是藏在水底的東方龍大些，東方龍出現了還不一定被發現到（見尾不見頭；只見身軀就成了UFO    :狐狸爽到:

----------


## wingwolf

我喜歡西方的。
西方龍的翅膀太棒了！
就喜歡他的翅膀！

----------


## 桂圓

我喜歡西方龍的軀體

但我也喜歡東方龍的眉毛和鬍鬚

而這情況在桂圓的字典裡...混搭雙字成！  :Mr. Green:

----------


## Owla

西方的吧!

西方的龍有多種的變化
相較於東方的籠
似乎都是長條型的?
比較之下
東方的龍就略遜一籌了

----------


## xu430030

感覺上來說，東方龍小時候像蛇，西方龍小時候像蜥蜴。。。＝ ＝
相比之下還是喜歡蜥蜴多一點吧。。。

----------


## 小V狼

西方龍+1









(喜歡東方龍的獸迷勿看!!)























嗷嗚~~  (想像)
如果有一天東 ,西方龍出現在人間界...
當西方龍在天空飛翔時,人們會很敬畏
抬頭看著天空說:"這 這是啥東東" "好酷呀"...
當西方龍在天空飛翔時,人們會很疑惑
抬頭看著天空說:"啊!有飛蛇"

喜歡東方龍的別怨我,以上純屬玩笑話.......

----------


## DarkDragon

> 西方龍+1
> (喜歡東方龍的獸迷勿看!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


那個反應跟我想的一樣....(爆)

我認為東方龍是Serpent

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

我當然是較喜歡西方龍！
(我不承認是(中國)龍的傳人，因為東方龍不及西方龍)
西方龍比東方''蛇''帥多了！

----------


## 隼

東方龍真的樣子不怎麼多變
真的很像蛇
而且都［統一規格］
長的麵條狀．．．
－－－－－－－－－－插曲－－－－－－－－－－
minazuki大大說的
Ｎ種動物
聽說是
天神在造萬物後
將每種動物的特徵混和
最後成了龍
－－－－－－迷：真是爛的插曲阿－－－－－－－
西方龍小時後真的好可愛
好想養一隻
－－－－－－迷：這段是怎麼回事－－－－－－－
西方龍是多變的
雖然都是有尾巴．翅膀．爪子．鱗片
但是身體和很多地方都是多變的
聽說是古代人看到恐龍化石做的想像
但不論是想像還是真實
都是讓人很愛的生物～

----------


## 狄風

我選的是西方龍

我看了前面許多獸的說法
我一看到東方龍
真的有直覺是"麵條"形...
甚至像某獸說的..."飛蛇"(0.0"經典的形容)
不過
本龍沒有批評的意思啦~
不管是哪種龍
都有各自的特色
只是...不知道為什麼就是對西方龍有種特別的感覺

----------


## 乘龍

我也選西方龍
不論是外表或是傳說，都覺得西方龍比較吸引我
東方龍好像是初階神獸 = =

畢竟兩者是不同系統之下的.....

----------


## 風之殤

我比較喜歡西方龍

感覺有翅膀就很帥

但是東方龍也不錯

像神隱少女裡面的白龍就很帥阿

不知道該選哪種龍好呢(猶豫)

選西方龍好了

因為東方龍只有神隱少女裡面的白龍是特例

其他就soso

----------


## 懶龍艾斯比那

我也選西方龍，雖然也喜歡東方龍

喜歡東方龍毛毛的感覺(XD)

但西方龍的體態和外型比較吸引我

多半具有雙翼和有力的足

但西方奇幻文學通常把龍視為邪惡的象徵(很不滿這一點= =)

真想一口吃掉那些自稱勇士的屠龍者XD

----------


## 我不是狼

> 我也選西方龍，雖然也喜歡東方龍
> 
> 喜歡東方龍毛毛的感覺(XD)
> 
> 但西方龍的體態和外型比較吸引我
> 
> 多半具有雙翼和有力的足
> 
> 但西方奇幻文學通常把龍視為邪惡的象徵(很不滿這一點= =)
> ...


不是西方奇幻文學通常把龍視為邪惡的象徵，而是西方傳統文化就如此，相比之下奇幻文學裏龍的形象和地位已經大大改善了。但之所以西方傳統文化會把龍視為邪惡的象徵，原因是在宗教和神話中，西方龍的祖先太厲害了，曾經是熾天使總領袖，是第一個也是唯一一個反抗上帝的角色，所以被篤信基督教的西方人視爲惡魔。

----------


## 克萊西恩

其實在下比較喜歡人型的耶 
(<---大頭貼)
感覺比較有親切感的說
算是"我方"龍嗎? XD  :狐狸爽到:

----------


## 我不是狼

> 其實在下比較喜歡人型的耶 
> (<---大頭貼)
> 感覺比較有親切感的說
> 算是"我方"龍嗎? XD


人型的？我也曾經畫過不少，你看看風格合不合你的喜好？
http://s175.photobucket.com/albums/w...eofLiberty.jpg
http://s175.photobucket.com/albums/w...ent=captin.jpg

----------


## huxanya

我要喜歡西方龍,
西方龍很帥,
雖然傳統的西方認為龍是邪惡的,
可是就是喜歡,
而且西方龍感覺很強.

----------


## 劍痞

「東方龍無法腳踏實地啊……」（皺眉）
「這點西方龍就大勝了，就實際上來說……」

「但論飛行能力是東方龍更勝一籌。」
（西方龍還要拍翅，東方龍直接就飛了連動作都省。）

「如果是獸人化那我會選東方龍啦。」（炸）
「否則就是兩種都喜歡。」

----------


## locklose

東方龍+1
絕大因素是以前看故事中的蛟龍
雖然東方龍幾乎是麵條型.不過.龍爪上的玉玲瓏就有開天闢地的力量[雖然女媧比較厲害].而且.東方龍在歷史中的評價較佳= ="

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

西+1
其實兩種都喜歡!!

東方龍感覺上是神龍的象徵~~

西方是龍神的象徵~~~

很難講~~不過西方龍比較帥~東方龍圖很少!!

----------


## 鷹龍

這個問題要從生理和精神兩方面考慮
喜歡西方龍的外形，東方龍的精神

----------


## RavenWolf

來替東方龍說一點好話...的(不要打我~~~T^T)

雖然蛇型的東方龍不討喜
看起來也沒有很"兄貴"
但是東方龍總是帶給我一種神秘感
東方龍出現時 往往帶著厚重的烏雲(+暴雨吧?)
將自己的形體給隱藏起來
加上伴隨著雷聲的龍吟
更讓人徒增"天空中有什麼可怕的魔物"的感覺
(為了看廟宇上的龍雕塑 還沒事經常跑到古蹟類廟宇裡面晃的人 XD)

簡單來說
西方龍給我"勇猛無懼,但是智商不高"的感覺(戰士型)
東方龍則比較像"功力高深,善用自然之力的魔法生物"(魔法師型)

----------


## 雪之龍

我喜歡西方的龍...
我不太喜歡長條狀的龍,西方的龍看起來比較強壯..
而且翅膀長得也很好看...
西方龍強壯的身軀我特別喜歡...

----------


## SkyKain

兩者都喜歡，不好取捨呢
真要說的話
西方51%，東方49%吧= =
各有所好啦
其實是因為自己兩種龍設都有么？

----------


## a70701111

在下偏好西方龍吧……
因為在下最喜歡看到他們飛翔的樣子阿。
那種龍族的感覺就是比較好一些。
不過，不管東西方，龍族擁有的力量還是比較大……

----------


## 玄悠閒熊

閒熊 選擇 東方龍~

雖然東方龍不像西方龍擁有很多造型
不過東方龍帶有神祕感~~
而且龍爪抓珠又帶有騰雲的樣子~
實在很吸引閒熊~
(被許多廟宇的龍圖吸引到XD")

----------


## 楓狗

東方龍+1

因為就是喜歡沒辦法><"

並且那個模樣我比較喜歡!!

----------


## 幻兒

原型的話偏向喜歡西方，
但人型的話就是東方了。

不過這裡是指原型吧Ｑ一Ｑ？
所以我就投西方囉！

有很多原因，但大多的原因先前的大大都說過了，
所以就不再說囉！

----------


## 阿翔

西方龍+1~

相比起長長的身體，
四足的西方龍就更加酷了~
翔愛西方龍！

----------


## 白銀狼之魂

西方龍+1
偶尊敬東方龍的神秘與獨特的型態
但就讓我感覺很神話,很遙遠.....難以存在
平常接觸的都是西方龍作品,故
對於西方龍那 大而有力的雙翅,龐大體型與有力的四肢與尾巴型態
以偶的生物學觀點來看,比較有可能曾經存在於世上(會噴火兼飛行的大蜥蜴?)

----------


## 我是鹿

西方龍再+1

因為，如果龍可以化成人的話，有翅膀在後面比較有那種霸氣！

----------


## Joe|Chan

我有一本書這樣寫的

----------


## 疾風冰狼

西方龍...有好幾種樣式
有些我覺得還不錯，有些就覺得怪怪的
東方龍
給人的感覺是莊嚴而神聖的，跟西方龍的風格不同

我喜歡的是...*混種*
我自己有設計圖，有空在PO上來

----------


## 火球神仙能

喜歡東方的龍，不僅樣子好看，威武，而且飛行連翅膀也省去了
文化也很深厚。

----------


## ho29281475

我選東方
因為感覺很神祕
而且也有化石
（超想看滴）

----------


## 藍色暗燄

西方龍+1  再西方的小說中  龍的強大 表現到了極致 
只要一個龍騎士就可以扭轉戰局 
強大的魔法能力 能夠毀滅一切 抗強力打擊的鱗片 可以免疫大部分的物理攻擊 還有那燒毀一切的龍炎 句說連黃金都可以融化 而且在西方世界的龍 算是比較常常在露臉的
並且是比較有科學說法的 恩...就是說 比較有可能出現的生物 (大家應該會相信龍存在吧  不然就不會來到這裡了)
東方龍的話 我們一般都把它 當成 聖獸一類的 非常少露臉 而且沒有具體的書籍 去描述他的強大 最多降降雨  =  =  還有可以反地心引力的飛行 再常理說 應該是做不太到吧  所以會造成一般人會比較有機會接觸到有關西方龍事物 這是我認為的原因啦 (以上提外話

----------


## woodclow

我選東方的,不過,我還是比較喜歡東方和西方合體的巨龍.....就是有一對翅膀的長龍......

----------


## balltree

看來答案很明顯...   :jcdragon-err:  
說法的確是無可莫辨,我倒是一位中立龍,反正啊!我與龍同在,什麼龍都是朋友,我並不想排斥任何龍,共勉吧!!!keeping on!!

----------


## 火焰龍族

我也是喜歡西方的龍~! 
 :Cool:  東方龍看起來有點不太好看~!

----------


## 火焰龍族

我也是喜歡西方的龍~! 
 :Cool:  東方龍看起來有點不太好看~!

----------


## 一審判一

當然是西方喔!!
有著幻想的異世界  :jcdragon-keke:

----------


## cattly

兩個都很喜歡耶...
如果要挑的話..西方龍有超出那麼一點點(比較好畫?)

不知道長長的東方龍和西方龍混血會變成甚麼...

----------


## 藍龍凱藍卓斯

> 不知道長長的東方龍和西方龍混血會變成甚麼...


就是中國神話裡的"應龍"
整隻亞洲龍+歐洲龍的雙翼....

----------


## 獠也

西方~
似乎是因為造型比較多樣~
而且我喜歡龍翼~

----------


## 月銀白狼

東方龍不用翅膀就能飛
而且那長長的鬍鬚感覺好讚
一隻東方龍站立在草原中間
長長的身體,旁邊還有兩條鬍鬚隨風搖曳...
而且東方龍的身體細而長,這才可以減少阻力


西方龍的魁武身體和巨大的翅膀很好看
樣子也比較多種
在下喜歡的是牠的翅膀


但是如果兩方龍打了起來的話應該是勢均力敵吧!
東方龍攻擊了西方龍的翅膀
西方龍就會掉下去
但是西方龍只要在掉下去時拉住東方龍
東方龍也會跟著掉下去

我也算是兩者都以歡吧!東方龍有著神祕感,和西方龍比起來個性應該會比較溫和吧(而且東方龍的臉部側面比較像狼
西方龍則有著帥氣強大的樣子
但是看大家都投西方龍
那我就投一票東方龍吧!

----------


## 沄详

西方龍  東方龍
都是龍 所以我
都喜歡 如果說
要選誰 我會選
西方龍 因為他
會游泳 會跑步
會飛行 所以我
喜歡的 當然是
西方龍 XDXD

----------

